# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Criadores de vicuña indefensos ante la ley

## Bruno Cillóniz

Ante las continuas matanzas.  _Las comunidades que tradicionalmente se han dedicado a la cría de este camélido critican una legislación que no favorece al campesino y no brinda una defensa legal ante los cazadores furtivos._   *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Agraria.pe.-* Recientemente (04 abril) en Ayacucho, los cazadores furtivos de vicuñas mataron a 150 ejemplares, hecho que fue noticia para la prensa local, sin embargo, para Dacio Cormán, miembro del consejo directivo de la Sociedad Nacional de Criadores de Vicuña (SNV), estas matanzas no son nada nuevo ni sorprenden al criador de vicuña. 
Según el funcionario de la SNV, en el 2004 mataron a 700 vicuñas en Cochamarca ante la indiferencia de las autoridades. Cormán aseguró a Agraria.pe que la ley (Ley 26496 que aprueba el régimen de la propiedad, comercialización y sanciones por la caza de las especies de vicuña, guanaco y sus híbridos) equipara al cazador de la vicuña con el de cualquier otro animal silvestre, no llegando a las 24 horas de detención. Solamente se le podría detener un tiempo por contrabando pero eso trae que vuelva el cazador y que pueda vengarse contra los que le han acusado, que generalmente son los mismos comuneros, argumentó. 
La caza ilegal del camélido, que decora el corazón del escudo peruano, esconde explicó Cormán- un acuerdo tácito entre furtivos y empresas privadas, que pagarían US$ 100 el Kg en lugar de los US$ 480 que cuesta esta fibra en el mercado interno (legal) y que podría alcanzar hasta US$ 2 mil en el internacional. 
La SNV lamentó las pérdidas que este tipo de caza les provoca a las principales zonas productoras de esta fibra como Pampa Galeras, que gracias a un programa de protección de vicuña ahora dispone de guardaparques y patrullaje, donde la población de vicuñas alcanza unos 55 mil ejemplares. 
Cormán afirmó que tras la desactivación del Consejo Nacional de Camélidos Sudamericanos (CONACS) que operó hasta el anterior gobierno, no se realizan censos oficiales de la población ni se entregan recursos para transferencias a los fondos regionales.  *El ocaso de la vicuña* 
Lejos quedan esos días en los que el Kg. de vicuña alcanzaba los US$ 1,000 (por su fibra de 9 micras, superior y que sólo puede competir con el cashmire o cachemir, fina lana de cabra asiática) y que hizo prósperos a multitud de empresarios textiles. 
Cormán lamentó la alteración con fibras sintéticas que sufre este valioso pelo por empresas de confección y que infravalora nuestra preciada fibra en el extranjero. En ese sentido, aconsejó si (alguien) quiere algo de vicuña, se va a las comunidades campesinas y compra un poncho o una chalina, más tosco, pero al menos es auténtico.    *DATOS:*  
La Sociedad Nacional de Criadores de Vicuña integraba a 781 comunidades de las 9 regiones.  
La cría de camélidos genera empleo para más de 150 mil familias de forma directa y 500 mil indirectas, según estadísticas de la Sociedad de Comercio Exterior (COMEX PERÚ).  
El Perú concentra casi la totalidad de la población mundial de la vicuña con el 58%, seguido por Bolivia y Argentina en segundo y en tercer lugar respectivamente con 16% cada uno y Chile en cuarta posición con el 10%.Temas similares: Artículo: Consumidores chinos pagan más de US$ 20,000 por prendas de lana de vicuña peruana La sarna: El peor enemigo de la vicuña Entregan 745 camélidos a criadores para repoblar especie en Pasco Sociedad de criadores de alpacas desmiente paralización promovida por seudos dirigentes Lana será garantía de criadores de alpaca para acceder a créditos en Junín

----------

